
The 10x Advantage of Starting a Company - chrisstpierre
https://www.nfx.com/post/10x-advantage-of-starting-a-company-now
======
Aperocky
If we're talking about tech, the incumbents did not become weak in this
downturn, quite the opposite.

The incumbents are stronger than ever, it's the startups that are gasping for
air. This article is quite the opposite of the reality.

~~~
xwdv
As always, the context of market conditions is important. Sometimes startups
have no advantage because the time isn’t right, and this pandemic isn’t the
right time for many startups when so many people are flocking toward proven
offerings for stability.

------
sk5t
Despite its superficial earnestness, I read this article as unsupported and
self-serving, and overall quite full of just-so stories about capitalizing on
downturns.

------
baxtr
_> Apply to pitch an NFX Partner

Apply Now_

Nice piece of “content marketing”!

